# shotover jet boat



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yikes!

http://www.shotoverjet.com/the-video


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Yikes!


+1

No helmets? :shock:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock:


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Clearly not in the US, a bit too wild and too much liability for that wild of a ride.


----------



## 90redryder (Oct 10, 2011)

Tried those moves in my canoe once.... it didnt work out too good.


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

well thats going to be our next family reunion screw disney land were going to new zealand


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, if the driver lost his concentration for a second it would be human hamburger for the wildlife in the area.


----------

